# Neurotic Siamese



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

I am currently fostering a beautiful Siamese. He has come from a busy household with a toddler and baby, where he apparently just hid all the time. 

He arrived on Wednesday and promptly hid. He has broken into my cupboard where I keep clean sheets and towels. He finally ate a small amount last night. 

He has been peeing in his bed which I have been washing daily and mopping the floor underneath, as I want to preserve my floor. He is also peeing in the cupboard but I felt it would be disruptive to haul him out to wash the blanket, as he'll only pee on another one anyway. 

(He was only neutered this week so the smell is very strong, which is beginning to distress my own cat who is in end-stage kidney failure and I would like her to have peace.)

I am spraying feliway in the room, bed and cupboard. I've also put zylkene on his food, but as he only ate a small amount he won't be getting much.

I would appreciate any advice in helping him settle.

I have mostly just been leaving him in peace. I did try reading to him, I just sat in the opposite corner of the room and read my book out loud. He just glared at me, quivering, I stopped because it seemed to be making things worse. He is beautiful and so gentle, it is sad to see him so sad and quiet.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The poor boy sounds traumatised. He is probably peeing to give himself confidence in his strange surroundings. If he is hiding all the time, could you pen him and cover it all with a blanket apart from the front so he can feel secure but still see out? He might feel safer then. It would be better if he did not continue to pee inappropriately in case it becomes a habit. If that happens he might not stop when he is feeling happier. Has his breeder been informed that he has lost his home?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would pen him as well until he becomes more settled. Also use puppy pads instead of blankets as they are easy to just throw away.


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

His breeder has not been informed, no. We have little history on him unfortunately.

I will pen him, I didn't think of that, thanks. I think he would feel much safer. Would it not be better to cover it on all sides? (With gaps for air obviously.)

He buried himself head-down in blankets for 12 hours yesterday. I did pull him out as I was afraid he would suffocate.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

TallulahCat said:


> His breeder has not been informed, no. We have little history on him unfortunately.
> 
> I will pen him, I didn't think of that, thanks. I think he would feel much safer. Would it not be better to cover it on all sides? (With gaps for air obviously.)
> 
> He buried himself head-down in blankets for 12 hours yesterday. I did pull him out as I was afraid he would suffocate.


I think covering the pen completely might increase his fear. He needs to come to terms with his surroundings but from a place of safety. Perhaps he could be given a bed where he can submerge himself if he needs to hide completely.


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

OK thanks, that makes sense. Fortunately I have the works van overnight and there was a pen in there, he is in it now. Hopefully overnight while the house is quiet he will settle in there. Poor little guy!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've found Bephar calming spot on or treats more effective than Feliway.
Good luck with him - poor boy


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm pleased to say that the Siamese seems calmer this morning. He has done a poo in his litter tray, that that's reassuring that he does recognise a litter tray. He also did one on his bed, and weed on his bed, but at least it's a step in the right direction.

He also ate all his biscuits, so he has some food in his tummy now, plus the zylkene I sprinkled on it. (Yes I know dry isn't best, but it's not my choice what to feed fosters.)

Thank you from me and Mr Siamese.

I will post a photo when I can get one. He is very beautiful!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw sounds like progress, bless him! Would love to see a photo xx


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

This was him a few days ago, glaring at me as if I was going to kill him. He looks so sad, but as you cam see, he is very beautiful.

We have found a new owner for him who have a quiet home and are experienced with siameses. They have to make an emergency trip abroad but are collecting him on 16th Feb.

Hopefully I can help him come out of his shell a bit by then. It's difficult because I have to wait for him to come to me, but I don't know when (if) he will. 

He has hardly eaten today, but he does seem more of a nocturnal creature anyway, he'll probably scoff himself overnight again.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A very handsome boy - I do hope he starts to feel safe with you and isn't too distressed by his next move.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

He is lovely. I'm sure you can work some magic with him in the coming days


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Wow, some magic just happened! He came up and started rubbing his face on my hand and then rolled over and shouted at me until I rubbed his belly. Then he got on my lap, climbed up me to rub around my face, slumped on me and was all cuddly and lovely. He was walking figures of 8 round my feet, tail up. I am covered in his fur.

His new owners are not going to have any free time any more, he communicates his wants very clearly, and I think he will have many wants!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Typical Siamese! That is great that he is so much happier


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news, sounds like he is very happy


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

How lovely. He just needed to feel safe. (I thought he looked as though he needed a Zoom groom!)


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

He's a real snuggler! He kept that quiet. I will give him a good brush later.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He really is a lovely boy isn't he. Love the way he has snuggled up with you


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

He's just adorable. Now I am having a problem leaving the room, as every time I try to get up to leave, he does something adorably cute. As you can see, he's very dignified!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Aww Mr Siamese is one lucky boy to have such a wonderful foster mum @TallulahCat What is his name? He's really good looking


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@TallulahCat - aww bless him, he has made you his friend.  Lovely to see the dear boy looking so happy! Any chance of you adopting him ?


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

His name is Eli. I never call my fosters by their names, makes it harder to say goodbye.

Someone has already reserved him and is collecting on 16th Feb. They are experienced with siameses and have the time he'll want from them.

I'm sure he'll love them just as much once he settles with them.

My own cat hates other cats. She's OK with them being shut in one room like I have to with fosters, but not coming into contact. She is currently very poorly so not going to rock the boat now.


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

The previous owners told us he was recently neutered. So I was hoping the strong urine smell would die dowm soon. But now that he's out and about with his tail up I can't see any evidence of neutering. I double checked with the vet they used and they haven't neutered him. Bit surprised our vet didn't pick this up, as part of the vet check is to confirm the gender. Anyway, he's booked in on Wednesday now. Glad I pursued this!

He is now pooing in the tray since I put a different kind of cat litter in there. Although he has weed in the tray, he is still weeing on his bedding as well. But the neutering may resolve this.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow I'm surprised a vet wouldn't notice that he was entire - surely a quick feel would be suffiient! 
I'm sure neutering will help him a lot and in many ways. Great to hear he has a new home lined up!


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm assuming with him being so stressed they decided not to look at that end.


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

He just came back from his neutering and he had already been done after all. Very strange. The previous owner's vet have no record of this, and last saw him in mid-Jan when they told the vet they were rehoming him. he was not neutered at this time.

It's a mystery, but at least he's done!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The neutering operation must have been done fairly recently because his urine still smells like a stud and it does take a time for the testicles to decrease in size. If he was adult at the time of the op they will probably always remain obvious. At least it means that, with a bit of luck, he should stop the peeing sooner.


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

I do hope the peeing stops as it could affect how his rehoming goes. As a foster he has to stay in one room so it's not a major problem here, but if he was doing it on the carpet, sofa, bed or things, it could affect the relationship. 

He's a really lovely boy, so friendly and affectionate. He's still very jumpy, but hopefully will improve once he's settled and secure with his new owners. I'm sure he'll be sleeping on top of them at night!


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

I have spoken to the prospective new owners this morning and they are coming to meet him on Thursday, and probably collect him that day. I explained to them about his weeing on his bed and they are totally unphased by this. I said I will give them the bed in the hope that he will continue to wee on it instead of weeing on something else. Obviously it will be better if he would not do it at all though!

The smell is getting less strong now, though despite numerous washes I can't get the smell out of the bed.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Are you using biological laundry liquid and 40C to wash the bed? Or something else?


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm using non-bio because I'm a bit scared to put bio in my machine since I'm very allergic. I am washing at 60 though. He has at least stopped peeing in one of his 2 beds. I will try removing the one he is peeing on, since he never has accidents while it is out of the room for washing/drying, which is obviously several hours at a time. Don't know why I didn't think of this before now!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

It is a very good idea to take the smelly bed away completely. Kittens are trained to find the place that smells most of cat so he may just be returning to it because it smells like a litter tray to him. I think this is the secret of training kittens and although he is no longer a kitten, because the bed was peed on when he was entire it probably smells more than his current litter tray! With luck once his male hormones subside, he will use the tray exclusively.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@TallulahCat - I recommend soaking the urine-stained cat beds in Bio Tex Laundry stain remover. Cat beds at the Shelter sometimes get peed on and I have been able to save quite a few of the beds by using Bio Tex. It is amazing stuff! (can be used to remove urine stains from carpets too)

Make a solution of the Bio Tex powder with COLD water, immerse stained bed and leave to soak for several hours. Squeeze out the water and launder the beds in the washing machine at normal temperature (e.g. 40 degrees). If you are very allergic to laundry products, then wear rubber gloves when you handle the wet beds.

However, there are some types of soft cat beds you can never get the smell out of with soaking or laundering. They are the ones with the type of all nylon filling which absorbs the smell and retains it. Unfortunately one can't tell which ones fall into this category until after trying to remove the smell and failing.  If a cat bed fails the sniff test after it has been soaked in Bio tex and laundered it is best to throw it away.

https://www.britishfoodstoreonline.co.uk/products/Bio%2dTex-Stain-Remover.html

Bio Tex can also be bought in some supermarkets and hardware stores in the high street.


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you very much for the recommendation. We have one of those hardware stores that sells everything imaginable, so I expect I can get some Bio Tex there today.

The bed in question is actually a vetbed blanket, rather than a padded bed, so I should be able to soak it through OK. If I run the machine empty it will hopefully remove any left over traces before I put my clothes in it. At work we normally use disinfectant and bio laundry liquid, but our adoption centre is undergoing a rebuild so we don't currently have access to the machine.

The one he still has which he has stopped peeing in is a padded covered bed, so I am sure there must still be traces of the scent in it. But for whatever reason, he has decided it is no longer a toilet. It's not holding its shape very well after several washes, but I will give it to the new owners as he does seem to feel safe in there. Whether they keep it long term is up to them, but it might be nice for him to start with to have something familiar in his new home.


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Eli has gone off to his new home. Really lovely people. I'm sure he will be so happy once he settles with them.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Good luck; lovely boy :Cat Hope he's going to be spoiled x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lovely news, I hope he settles in his new home and has a long and happy life with his new slaves :Happy


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

We heard from them already and apparently he is already enjoying cuddles, purring, and eating roast beef!


----------

